# Prayers needed for a dear friend that lost everything in a house fire.



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a dear friend that just lost almost everything in a house fire when her house burnt down this weekend. I just found out today since I have been so busy with classes and she has been without contact with many of us. She is an older friend and her son, his wife and 4 kids live with her. They all managed to make it out safely and all but 1 animal is accounted for so they have been lucky. One problem is they have lost all personal items including clothing. Please say a prayer for her and her family. They are all still in shock for the most part. I just received a list of the sizes they could use so if anyone has anything they would like to pass along to them just let me know and I can provide you with that information. I know you guys would not know them as they mainly had horses, but recently started getting involved with goats. One of the kids is still very young and the mother is still in maternity clothes. 

Prayers needed most of all!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is awful. PM me sizes. I have clothes and shoes I should get rid of.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Could you PM me sizes and the address to send them to ? I think we could donate some clothes . Are toys needed for the kids ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you so much! I sent Pm's to you both! I am sure the kids would love some toys too if possible. They lost everything and I can't even imagine what it would be like especially for kids around Easter time. They only have one animal that is currently missing. So they are not sure if the cat made it or managed to run off. But I know those kids loved that cat dearly. I have seen so many pictures of them all together playing with it.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Just wanted to share the local news article that was posted on Sunday. There have been many times that we had just stood there on that porch while watching one of her colts play in the front lot. http://oakridgetoday.com/2014/04/20/fire-destroys-home-meadow-lane-blair/


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

PM me I have 9 children and many many sizes they can no longer use. I also can meet you some where as we both live in East TN, I am north of Knoxville. I lost everything to a fire when I was a child and it was horrible, I would love to help if I have stuff they can use.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Sending lots of prayers and hugs to your friend and her family from up here in Canada :hug:


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Aw  Sending thoughts and prayers :hug:


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

sending prayers and positive thoughts- I too lost my home to fire - my dog made it out but my cat did not- I hope their cat is safe.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

I am about to have a yardsale,if you would pm me i could spare a few of those items if any of or sizes match theres. I will also send my prayers and best wishes to the family. I know how hard this must be on all of them. God bless them


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Have they been to redcross? They will give them $300 per person in the family and will book them a hotel if they have no where to go.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you all so much! I will finish pm'ing you all tomorrow. I have had a lot of course work to finish for classes. Thank you all so much and I will get all the information to you all tomorrow.


----------

